# My garage is now finished



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got around to sorting out my garage properly and thought I'd share on here.

Unfortunately I didn't take any before pictures but the garage had a single light bulb at the back (not good for detailing), a bare concrete floor and unpainted brick walls.

So I've painted the walls, fitted some strip lights and...

Added some proper floor tiling.



















Added some artwork on the wall.










Fitted some door protectors.










Now I have somewhere to store my detailing collection


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just awesome!


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice....looks great!


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Very tidy
How wide is the garage as it look too narrow to get a car in - look long though?


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

Jealous


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome! I love the artwork


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

robby71 said:


> Very tidy
> How wide is the garage as it look too narrow to get a car in - look long though?


The photos are deceptive. It's a single width garage but double length. Width wise I think it's around 8.5 foot and length is 32 foot. I had a fairly wide car in there before and it was no problem


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looking sweet and ikea stuff


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

ffrs1444 said:


> Looking sweet and ikea stuff


That little bar and pots were a great suggestion made on here. Cost me all of £1.50 for the bar and 60p for each pot :lol:


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

What type of floor tiles?


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

techman56 said:


> What type of floor tiles?


They're Dynotiles


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

looks spot on


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks great well done


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

ReetB said:


> That little bar and pots were a great suggestion made on here. Cost me all of £1.50 for the bar and 60p for each pot :lol:


Was me who put the thread up first 
http://








http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335788


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great transformation, did you go with new LED lighting or stay with fluorescent ones.....if LED which ones did you buy please.
Dave


----------



## Filbert (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow! Love it!


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great man cave :thumb: im sure many hour's will be spent in there


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Great transformation, did you go with new LED lighting or stay with fluorescent ones.....if LED which ones did you buy please.
> Dave


I went with good quality Osram fluorescent strips (two bars in each casing). One mounted vertically over the car and the other horizontally to spread the light around. Seems to work well although I could do with a little bit more.

Do LED lights require anything extra / special, or can you just bolt them in place where there's power?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks a nice space


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really smart looking garage fella, I love the floor layout and the colour combo, nice and bright and no clutter at all, fit to grace any car.&#55357;&#56397; I am frm Chelmsford too, which part of Chelmsford are you from Reet b?


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Really smart looking garage fella, I love the floor layout and the colour combo, nice and bright and no clutter at all, fit to grace any car.�� I am frm Chelmsford too, which part of Chelmsford are you from Reet b?


I'm actually out in Danbury. Used to live in Chelmer Village but have forgotten to update my profile details.

You're always welcome to stop by if you in the area and want to talk about cars / detailing


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ReetB said:


> I'm actually out in Danbury. Used to live in Chelmer Village but have forgotten to update my profile details.
> 
> You're always welcome to stop by if you in the area and want to talk about cars / detailing


I will PM you when I have some fee time and can pop over to see you.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

That s very smart and tidy, a credit to you .:thumb:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

ReetB said:


> Do LED lights require anything extra / special, or can you just bolt them in place where there's power?


I swapped my flourescent tubes for LEDs - they came with new starters so were a straight swap - no need to change the housings/ wiring


----------



## scottez (Mar 2, 2015)

Fantastic. Wish I had a garage to convert. You lucky lucky person


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

robby71 said:


> I swapped my flourescent tubes for LEDs - they came with new starters so were a straight swap - no need to change the housings/ wiring


Wha size LED did you go for and what wattage please.
Did you go for white light or another type??


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks awesome! I love your floor. 

I wish I had power to my garage to do something similar &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## DeanoLfc (Apr 5, 2015)

Floor looks great


----------



## IR655 (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks fantastic! So jealous!


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the kind comment


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looks great mate!


----------

